# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Moeilijk ademen

## kimmie101996

ik voel sins een tijdje dan ik moeite heb met ademen, het ademhalen gaat gewoon moeilijker en zwaarder hierdoor krijg ik het gevoel dat ik niet genoeg suurstof krijg en word ik gauw benauwd. het voelt alsof je door een kussen ademt of een hand ligt tegen je mond doet en dan ademt. 
het is niet continu als ik bezig ben met vanalles dan heb ik het niet door, maar vooral als ik dan aan inspanning doe voel ik het!

ik hoop dat iemamd mij hier misschien mee kan helpen, of ervaring delen.

----------


## dyon1

Beste Kimmie,

Ik wil je niet laten schrikken maar dit is een nogal serieus probleem misschien is er iets met je longen of dergelijke? Ik zou toch echt even voor de zekerheid langs de huisarts gaan  :Wink:

----------


## kimmie101996

ik moest gister toch naar de kinder arts, en hij heeft even naar mijn longen geluisterd maar hij zij dat dat wel gewoon goed klonk en dat mijn longen zig goed met lucht vullen.
maarja ik hou het zeker in de gaten en als het erger word dan bel ik zeker weer even, het blijft vervelend!
maar bedankt voor de reactie!

----------


## kimmie101996

ik krijg er nu wel steeds meer last van.
vorige week frijdag heb ik veel gehoest en een keer met een beetje bloed...
ik heb die middag gelijk weer naar mijn kinderarts gebeld maar hij zij dat de ontstekingswaarde in mijn bloed laag is en dat hij het nog niet nodig vind om een long foto te maken.
oke daar ben ik niet blij mee. maar ik durfde ook niet te zeggen dat ik het wel wil. ik ben aldoor zo benauwd en heb echt last van mijn borst of longen. ik weet het zo langzamer hand niet meer.
nu moet ik weer wachten tot mijn volgende afspraak en maar gewoon afwachten.

heeft hij dan gelijk. dat als de ontstekingswaarde laag is dat er niks aan de hand is of kan het wel iets zijn??
kan iemand mij helpen?
ik begin beetje wanhopig te worden.

----------


## kuifje

Beste Kimmie
maak maar een afspraak met een longspecialist.
en leg eerst je geval uit.
denk dat ik in het korte ook zal mogen gaan ben zo kort van adem en hoesten amai.
ontstekinsgraad was laag zei hij maar hij zei niet hoeveel.

----------


## kimmie101996

oke, ja het gaat nu bij mij al weer wat beter , heb last van hyperventilatie zeggen ze en ik adem niet in de buik maar in de borst wat je anders alleen maar hoort te doen als je wat uitgeput raakt, dus krijg ik het gevoel niet genoeg zuurstof binnen krijg, omdat je sneller ademt.
ook heb ik gehoord dat ik hooikoorts heb en daar komen ook het een en ander benauwde klachten bij.

maar ja als ik er meer last van krijg ga iik er zeker eens beter na laten krijgen. maar bedankt!

----------


## kuifje

hoi
hier was het maandag redelijk weer bij ons zegt de vrouw tegen zou je het gras niet maaien.amai ik viel bijna dood dat ik zo moest snakken naar adem.
t'is wat beter maar ik heb nog een redelijke hoest bij diep inademen.
groetjes
Eddy
ps- als je verder problemen hebt vraag eens een andere opinie

----------


## christel1

Kuifje, heb je dan geen allergie of zo aan gras ? Als je zo'n last had bij het grasmaaien gisteren. Kimmie en een longarts kan testen aan wat je allemaal allergisch bent he als je buiten loopt. Ik ben bv allergisch aan engels raaigras, wat het ook mag zijn dus want ik ken het niet, de rest is allemaal ok, maar als ik zo'n loopneus heb en tranende ogen dan neem ik gewoon een zyrtec en na een kwartiertje gaat het beter. 
En mijn zoon zal morgen het gras mogen maaien, ik kan het niet doen, zit met mega rug en heupproblemen dus zoonlief zal van achter zijn pc mogen komen hoor.

----------


## kuifje

hallo
normal niet maar mijn longen zal het proberen te schrijven ik heb brongiale iritatie.
das al lang zo normal kan ik het gras maaien maar ik maak morgen weer afspraak met huisdokter.
voor alle zekerheid

----------


## dansan

Ik heb daar ook last van

----------

